# Florida Drivers With Window Tint - Heads Up



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I just got a window tint ticket. Asked the Highway Patrol officer (who was actually polite) why I suddenly got a ticket after having windshield tint since 2011, and he informed me that the Highway Patrol has been told recently to crack down hard on window tint.

So if you have your windshield tinted or your windows are a little too dark, you will probably be given a ticket very soon that comes with a court appearance so you can prove that you actually did remove the tint. He also said that just because I have one ticket for it already doesn't mean I can't be ticketed for it again and again _even before the scheduled court appearance, _and that I'm strongly advised to remove it within just a few days.

Now I just have to figure out _how_ to remove it without replacing the windshield. Ceramic tint can be a huge pain.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Whats your tint level? And you mention the front windshield, do you think that's the one that got you pulled over?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jmaddr said:


> Whats your tint level? And you mention the front windshield, do you think that's the one that got you pulled over?


Yes, the windshield is what did it. He didn't mention the tint on the other windows.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I recently tinted my windshield to 70%. My sides and rear are legal, but of course anything on the windshield is illegal below the AS1 line.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I recently tinted my windshield to 70%. My sides and rear are legal, but of course anything on the windshield is illegal below the AS1 line.


True...since 2011, full windshield tint was "at your own risk" - and that risk was something like a $65 fine. This fall there's a _new_ crackdown that comes with both a $120 fine and a court date to prove you removed it. And both can stack - so if you're slow removing it and caught again, you'll have a double fine (and I guess two court appearances to make? I wasn't clear on how that part works...)

EDIT: It's also not a "secondary offense" anymore.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> True...since 2011, full windshield tint was "at your own risk" - and that risk was something like a $65 fine. This fall there's a _new_ crackdown that comes with both a $120 fine and a court date to prove you removed it. And both can stack - so if you're slow removing it and caught again, you'll have a double fine (and I guess two court appearances to make? I wasn't clear on how that part works...)
> 
> EDIT: It's also not a "secondary offense" anymore.


Hoping my 70% is light enough to go without notice!


----------

